
AngularJS For Beginners - srikarg
http://srikarg.github.io/blog/learning-angularjs/
======
nacs
Clean, to the point and I love the inline examples that demonstrate the code.

~~~
srikarg
Thanks a bunch!

------
celwell
This video tutorial is excellent:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9MHigUZKEM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9MHigUZKEM)

~~~
srikarg
Indeed it is.

